# Dog Walking



## Taylorc1506 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi, I'm a 13-year-old looking to walk dogs with my friend. Before you, all say I'm too young or not experienced I am experienced and you may not trust me but I have had customers in the past. I am thinking of charging people £5 per hour and I can walk and look after the dog as long as my customer. this includes feeding the dog and giving it water. message me if you want more info


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Who are you insured with?

What area do you cover?


----------



## Daisy the Great Dane (Sep 6, 2017)

Good idea!


----------

